# A Memorial to Don Kaye, Co-Founder of TSR Due Out in December



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 13, 2019)

If you are interested in the roots of gaming in Lake Geneva (1968-1975) and particularly about filling in the lack of information that exists about Don Kaye, Gary Gygax's best friend and co-founder of TSR, this booklet and its special memorial color prints will satisfy.  A long over due send up (I had started work on this as far back as 2006) about the *man* and the *mage: * _ Merlynd the Magician._

See my Facebook post on this here:  Three Line Studio

Subscribe to Three Line Studio's mailing list to be updated on its release in December (we are laying it out now):

mailinglist@threelinestudio.com

Rob Kuntz (somewhere near Fomalhaut)


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 17, 2019)

Update November 17.  Cover fully laid out! Inside layout 70% finished! Thank Nathalie, my wife, for both, she is a trooper! We are on target for an early December release! Please share far and wide to let D&Ders everywhere know of this milestone release!  We will be e-mailing those on our mailing list 24 hours before its availability.  As this is not a large initial print run we encourage potential purchasers to subscribe to Three Line Studio's mailing list to be immediately notified of its release (see below link). 

mailinglist@threelinestudio.com


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 19, 2019)

OK. Merlynd the Magician has been laid out and we are going over pre-press proofing today and the next, giving it a final look. It will then, with the 3 special color prints and the 1 special bonus print, be sent along to our printer (uploaded). From there that takes about 7 days until they ship to our fulfiller, Paul Stormberg, in the US. Then he has to weigh the combined single items for shipping costs. Then we will e-mail its availability to those on our list and post here and elsewhere about its availability and go live! And you thought these things were easy?? Nope. But they are a joy in the long road to producing them.


----------



## Philip Benz (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks like great work, Rob! Glad to see you're still in the RPG bizz.


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 19, 2019)

Philip Benz said:


> Looks like great work, Rob! Glad to see you're still in the RPG bizz.




Thanks Philip!  51 years in the Industry 46 of them in RPGs.  I was a young whipper-snapper when I met Gary in 1968:  The Beginning: 1968 and Meeting Gary Gygax and the Gygax Family


----------



## Philip Benz (Nov 19, 2019)

I believe I got started in 1974, so you've got years on me, Rob. Those initial decades were seminal times. So much great material that is often forgotten today. It's good to see you keeping the old grognard flame alive!


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 19, 2019)

Philip Benz said:


> I believe I got started in 1974, so you've got years on me, Rob. Those initial decades were seminal times. So much great material that is often forgotten today. It's good to see you keeping the old grognard flame alive!




"It's good to see you keeping the old grognard flame alive!"  You too!  I love designing!  It's part of my DNA!


----------

